# ferret lover



## keely (Mar 15, 2009)

hi i am new to haveing a ferret. my little girl ferret stinkyboo as just come in to season and im getting her mated with a castrated 1 but i wanted to get her a little friend to live with a boy ferret and i just wanted to know what will be best to do get her spayed or leave her and just get him castrated. shes a in door ferret and he will be as well.


----------



## keely (Mar 15, 2009)

keely said:


> hi i am new to haveing a ferret. my little girl ferret stinkyboo as just come in to season and im getting her mated with a castrated 1 but i wanted to get her a little friend to live with a boy ferret and i just wanted to know what will be best to do get her spayed or leave her and just get him castrated. shes a in door ferret and he will be as well.


can any1 give me a little advice


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

there are ferret owners here, they maybe be on later...


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

A castrated male will not bring a female out of season, you need a either a vasectomised male or the jill jab. Alot of people just prefer to spay their females because it's easier that way. Also, ferret 'love making' can be very rough and painful for the female.
A male ferret is easier to neuter over a female


----------



## keely (Mar 15, 2009)

ok thats great thank u for repling back to me the other thing id like to ask my ferrets nearly 1 and she dont eat raw meat so im feeding her ferret dry food is there any tips u can give me to get her to eat meat atal or will she not bother with it now cus i read in a book they learn what they wanna eat when there kits and if they havent been fed on raw meat at a young age theyl probably will turn there nose up to it, see i gt her from a rescue home and her prevous owner didnt feed her raw meat just dry food. shel snif the raw meat and drag it around but she wont eat it lol


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Have you tried different kinds of raw meat? 
It is said that ferrets over the age of 6 months won't touch food that they havn't previously tried, but there are always exceptions to the rule. For instance, One of my boys didn't start eating raw beef mince until he was 8 months old. And another male was never fed raw meat, i've recently got him onto it and he's 10 months old 
There's nothing wrong with just feeding kibble (dry food). I'm sure that if you keep trying, she'll soon cave in and eat raw  Have you tried a raw egg? I find that my 4 simply cannot resist a raw egg lol.


----------



## keely (Mar 15, 2009)

lol no i havent tryed raw egg but i will do i got told theres part of the egg they cant eat im not sure what part that was. also shes always trying to nick my cooked chicken when is cold but i wont give her any cus i dont think shes aload it i think i read that some where is that right. the other thing i wanted to ask u if u dont mind me asking u alot of question all the time lol u seem to know alot about ferrets lol shes in season at the moment i havent took her yet to get mated yet but do u know how swollen she has to be before a can get her mated because i got told if she mates now while shes so small it wont be a good mating hel just drag her around and just hurt her cause the mating sessions very rough :confused1:lol


----------



## Kuroku (Oct 21, 2008)

Raw egg is fine. I think you are referring to the yolk. This is fine in reasonable amounts but too much will cause hair loss.

Mating sessions are rough regardless. I would just take her to the vet for a Jill-jab to bring her out of season, it's much safer and less stressful.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Kuroku said:


> Raw egg is fine. I think you are referring to the yolk. This is fine in reasonable amounts but too much will cause hair loss.
> 
> Mating sessions are rough regardless. I would just take her to the vet for a Jill-jab to bring her out of season, it's much safer and less stressful.


she may develep a bald spot at the injection site (from a reaction) once shes had the shot rub her neck this will lessen the chance of her having a reaction. If shes going to be a house ferret id recomend having her spayed


----------



## Kuroku (Oct 21, 2008)

I didn't mention the spaying since she was already planning to do so after the Jill is out of season. :001_cool: 

Just thought i'd clarify, as Spaying is a very important part of ferret ownership. :thumbup:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Some ferrets have been known to have a bad reaction to the jill jab, if in doubt, it's best to stay at the vets for 15mins or so so that a vet can she to her quickly if a bad reaction pops up


----------



## ferretwumun5 (Mar 5, 2009)

if you havent already had your jill jabbed or spayed then get it done asap 
your in danger of her dying from aplasti animeia 
the jill jab will bring her out of season so she can be spayed 3-4 weeks later
sorry i only just noticed this post
please let me know how you got on


----------



## Lhasalover (Jan 15, 2009)

I am a new ferret owner and I have 2 jills that ive had for about 3 weeks. I was going to use a v hob to bring my jills ot of season but have now changed my mind when someone said they used a v hob on 3 of their jills and all 3 are pregnant. Mine are off to the vet on monday for the jill jab then after they will be speyed. I think its best to get them speyed then there is no more seasons and no more worry. Once they are done I would like to buy a polecat hob if I can find one. But will have him castrated as soon as hes old enough.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i have a few questions for the person with the vasectomised hob that has made the 3 jills pregnant. How long after the males operation was he used on the 1st girl? (vets usually advise 6-8 weeks) then the most sensible thing to do would be to mate him with one girl and wait and see if she has any kits. If any kits are born then his operation hasnt been succesfull. I would contact the vet that carried out the operation and ask them to re operate on the ferret as they have paid and he isnt vasectomised. Good luck with your 2 girls


----------

